# Would buying this type of car improve my ratings?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

My rating is 4.15 and I did a lot of surge, bight time jobs using a 2004 Chevy Impala(check my other thread for photos). I'm getting a different car anyway. Do u think a car like this 2006 Gallant SE would improve my ratings in PA/NJ?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

4.15 after how many rides? If over 100 rides I would hold off as I don't see you driving much longer.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Way over 100. I was deactivated and then reactivated. BTW, I'd do LYFT too if I got the car.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Way over 100. I was deactivated and then reactivated. BTW, I'd do LYFT too if I got the car.


If the car is to somehow improve your ratings and it's only for Uber you happen to be thinking of buying: Stop there.

If your current car is clean and well kept, don't point your finger at the car. What is a "bight time job"? Daylight driving? Not sure what the difference would be between the car yo have and what you aim to buy.

If you have been deactivated and reactivated already........ You should be able to figure this out. Don't spend money, you are hanging by a thread already.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Why would it? Seeing as it's a Galant with terrible residual value, current value on par with a much older 2001 Civic.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I figure it would help my ratings because I would get one that has leather, nice paint and bodywork, etc. My rating is 4.15 and the car I've been using is a 2005 Chevy Impala with bad bodywork.
Here are some photos.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-car-too-damaged-for-uberx-photos.38550/


Clifford Chong said:


> Why would it? Seeing as it's a Galant with terrible residual value, current value on par with a much older 2001 Civic.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> 4.15 after how many rides? If over 100 rides I would hold off as I don't see you driving much longer.





Sal29 said:


> Way over 100. I was deactivated and then reactivated. BTW, I'd do LYFT too if I got the car.


It is not the car, it is you. 
There must be a problem other than the car.


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes! Buy it newer is better. Keep it Japanese though.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> It is not the car, it is you.
> There must be a problem other than the car.


I've already mentioned that I did almost exclusively surge jobs and jobs driving around drunks at the Jersey Shore for 80% of my Uber career. The only other thing is my lack of map knowledgeable of Philadelphia.
The car and drunks are 80% of the problem, and I'm only 20% of the problem. If I had a brand new car and did 0 surge or 0 drunk jobs, then my ratings would be about 4.7 or 4.65 at the lowest.
My biggest issue was not cancelling enough on idiots who put the pin in the wrong location, asked if I'm there yet, etc.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My advice to anyone that has wanted to start driving and they all have 4.8 or higher rating much like myself is this.

Drive daytime or early evening hours for the first 50 or so rides. Once you have done that the occasional 1* won't hurt you. I suggest you change your drive times until your rating increases, if you can't make those people happy then you can't make anyone happy.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

**** Mitsubishi. Unreliable pile of crap, garbage transmission.


If you want an awesome car, get your self a Suzuki Kizashi. They even have a AWD model.

Whats your budget??


----------



## Mehedi Hasan (Oct 10, 2015)

Wanna buy used vehicle Glasgow is it okay ?


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

How is your rating 4.15? : \ Do you converse with your riders? I don't offer bottled water / gum, i just talk to my riders, and my avg. rating for the past week is 4.93. Just establish rapport with your riders, it's a guaranteed 5 stars.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

gbZack said:


> How is your rating 4.15? : \ Do you converse with your riders? I don't offer bottled water / gum, i just talk to my riders, and my avg. rating for the past week is 4.93. Just establish rapport with your riders, it's a guaranteed 5 stars.


i just started. My first day went well but i can see where some people may not always chat. I did what you said and all. But for example,
one rider was not proficient in English to the point where conversation was fluid. So i kind of backed off once i saw the difficulty conversing.
So I could see a language barrier being a possible detriment to good concersation and thus helping a drivers rating of 5.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

the **** are you doing to get 4.15? i don't offer water, gum, charger or anything, my rating is 4.8

is your car clean? does it smell like cigarette in it? do you have a windshield mounted phone? are you constantly getting lost?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I do actually have a windshield mounted phone.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I doubt getting another car will have much effect on ratings.

How did you get reactivated?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Bigger reasons why ratings go down:

-Lack of communication.
-No experience.
-Asking for 5 stars in any way shape or form. Signs, "educating" pax, and being way to accommodating.
-Cleanliness. Both you and your car matters on this.

Other reasons:

-Pax was having a bad day.
-Pax is an asshole (which is why their ratings are important too.)
-Surge.
-Trivial matters (your name, looks, political affiliation, etc. etc.)

Switching to another car MIGHT affect your rating just a little. If it's nicer and provides more space, sure.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The smartest thing a person can do with a low rating is go out and buy a new car to drive for Uber. Get something really expensive with huge monthly payments. You will be able to pay the monthly note with just the tips you will start receiving.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I have an old car with some body damage. 

I am sitting at 4.87.


----------

